# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2017



## Dan (1 Jul 2017 às 08:24)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2017 às 08:29)

Bom dia.

Começamos o mês com um dos mais baixos valores de temperatura mínima em julho, 4,5ºC na estação do IPMA. 

A mínima de julho na normal de 1981-2010 é de 4,6ºC e na normal de 1970-2000 é de 4,4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jul 2017 às 11:15)

14.5°C no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 9°C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2017 às 15:38)

Boas...está acabar os dias de verão ...daqui para a frente...é só dias de borralho ,hoje já está entrar em pre-aquecimento ,com 25.9ºC e sol quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2017 às 16:20)

Boas...céu limpo e vai fazendo ,com 26.7ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Bajorious (1 Jul 2017 às 20:26)

Céu limpo. 21.7°C
Vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2017 às 21:26)

Boas...voltamos aos dias limpos e hoje foi um deles ,a partir de a amanhã...já vai a começar a doer ,acabou-se o sossego ,com 23.7ºC e hoje já sem briza .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2017 às 22:25)

Boas...vento de NNE e a temperatura muita lenta a descer,com 22.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 27.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (2 Jul 2017 às 10:47)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 18.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2017 às 10:51)

Bons dias .

Hoje já começa a borralheira ...sol já quente ,com 26.8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2017 às 15:53)

Boas ...já está garantido novamente ,só ar quente e o sol quente ,com 32.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2017 às 17:16)

Boas ...com 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2017 às 19:18)

Boas...hora perigosa ainda ,com 33.2ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2017 às 22:12)

Boas...voltamos hás noites quentes ,ainda com 28.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 18.1ºC / 33.9ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (2 Jul 2017 às 22:34)

26.6ºC. Algum vento fraco e seco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2017 às 12:10)

Boas ...já cá chegou o ar quente dias de inferno,já não se pode com o gajo lá de cima ,com 32.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (3 Jul 2017 às 13:42)

está de volta o calor!
ar abafado e quente


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2017 às 13:45)

Boas,
calor pelo Fundão, a temperatura ronda os 33ºc, a máxima prevista é de 36ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2017 às 14:53)

Boas ...escaldante lá fora ,por casa tudo no escuro  que a casa ainda está fresca,mas a temperatura vai subindo lentamente ,com 35.0ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jul 2017 às 17:13)

Boa tarde. O vento de leste regressou agora ao cair do pano, e a máxima ainda está a ser determinada.
*
Temperatura atual: 35.7ºC (Temperatura Máxima até ao momento)*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jul 2017 às 18:11)

*Nova máxima diária*: *35.8ºC
*
Bom, de todos os registos que já fiz por aqui, *nunca me lembro de ter obtido uma máxima às 18h:10m*, noutros locais não é tão despropositado, mas aqui estou surpreendido.

E talvez não se fique por aqui, veremos...


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jul 2017 às 18:46)

Parece que a descida já se iniciou. Bolas, *a temperatura esteve nos 35.7ºC até há 5min atrás* 

Esperemos que não volte a subir, *registo agora 35.5ºC.

Temp. Máxima: 35.8ºC (18h:10m)*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2017 às 18:57)

Boas ...ainda está na hora peerigosa ,com 35.7ºC e ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2017 às 21:59)

Boas ...ainda tudo estado quente ,com 31.0ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 22.6ºC / 36.1ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2017 às 13:46)

Boas,
Aqui na beira interior também não me livro do calor, estão cerca de 32ºc, a máxima prevista é de 35ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2017 às 14:11)

Boas ...por cá continua o ar quente ...dia e de noite,não há por onde escapar ,ambiente em casa já a ficar morno ,lá fora 32.8ºC e o sol muito quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2017 às 15:31)

Boas ,vento virou para SW e aumentou...quente ,com 34.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2017 às 19:06)

Boas...ainda tudo a quente ,mais de vento W,com 32.4ºC a descer.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Jul 2017 às 19:15)

30.7°C com humidade a 19%.
Brisa seca. Céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2017 às 22:21)

Boas...hoje o vento mais fresco...brisa de NW ,com 26.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 22.1ºC / 34.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2017 às 11:46)

Bons dias .

Hoje dia de verão ,nuvens e uma brisa fresca a correr ,com 23.7ºC...muito bom ,a casa está num forno .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2017 às 14:13)

Boas ...por cá continua o ambiente muito bom ,a casa já mais fresca ,com 25.7ºC e sem sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2017 às 16:22)

Boas...mais abertas ,temperatura subiu,com 27.2ºC e algum vento..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2017 às 20:47)

Boas...final de tarde mais fresco,nuvens médias e a brisa presente ,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2017 às 22:17)

Boas...a brisa mais ligeira ,com 21.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 27.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (5 Jul 2017 às 22:22)

boas noites, estão 21.8ºC por aqui com céu algo nublado, nuvens altas, com vento fraco SW.
29% HR
A máxima foi de 27.5ºC e mínima de 17.5ºC


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jul 2017 às 00:01)

Algumas nuvens. Já cheira a humidade 
20.9°C e 62%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2017 às 08:03)

Bom dia, temos céu muito nublado e começou chover agora, vento fraco do quadrante SW com uma temperatura que ronda os 17ºC.


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2017 às 08:06)

Engraçado que chove a cantaros agora e os radares não estão a detectar


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2017 às 11:20)

Por aqui, parece aproximar-se uma trovoada de leste.


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2017 às 11:31)

vamos ver a partir da tarde, com a rotação da cut off, se traz boas trovoadas ao interior


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2017 às 12:04)

Esta já passou. Foi uma trovoada clássica, com descargas muito próximas, chuva intensa, em alguns momentos, vento e até alguma saraiva. Por agora ainda se fazem ouvir uns trovões, mas o sol já espreita outa vez.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2017 às 14:38)

Boas...mais um dia de verão,do melhor para o passeio da manhã,com sol e nuvens,boa temperatura e a casa mais fresca ,com 25.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2017 às 15:03)

Célula a passar sobre o Caramulo, já com algumas descargas bem visíveis


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2017 às 15:17)

Que bomba agora, caiu aqui mesmo perto!


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 15:35)

já começou a chuva pela Régua!
amanhã e sabado vão ser passados na Figueira da Foz, esperemos que não chova!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 15:52)

Caiu granizo de dimensões interessantes em algumas zonas de Bragança:









Fotos de Susana Afonso


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 17:35)

ouve-se trovoada ao longe, parece que ela vem aí


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2017 às 17:42)

Boas....já anda perto,com 23.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2017 às 17:50)

Muita pujança a sul e a norte daqui no que toca a trovoadas, eu lá tive que me contentar com umas amostras , já estou habituado...


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 18:04)

ouve-se a trovoada mais próxima, continua a chover


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2017 às 18:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Caiu granizo de dimensões interessantes em algumas zonas de Bragança:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A avaliar pela imagem, penso já se tratar de Saraiva. Bom registo @Tiagolco .


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2017 às 18:17)

Isto certamente deve-se à orografia. Surgiu um monstro perto da Oliveira do Hospital/Seia em 15 minutos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2017 às 18:18)

criz0r disse:


> A avaliar pela imagem, penso já se tratar de Saraiva. Bom registo @Tiagolco .



Sim, é saraiva. É considerado granizo quando o diâmetro é igual ou inferior a 5mm, e neste caso deve andar à volta dos 2cm.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 18:21)

*Granizo e inundações no Norte e Centro de Portugal
Mau-tempo provoca estragos em Miranda do Corvo, Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Amares.
*
http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...no-norte-e-centro-de-portugal-veja-as-imagens


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 18:22)




----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2017 às 18:26)

criz0r disse:


> A avaliar pela imagem, penso já se tratar de Saraiva. Bom registo @Tiagolco .


Provavelmente já provocou estragos nas vinhas.


----------



## Rafa111 (6 Jul 2017 às 18:26)

Orion disse:


> Isto certamente deve-se à orografia. Surgiu um monstro perto da Oliveira do Hospital/Seia em 15 minutos.


E vai passar mesmo abaixo de Tondela:


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2017 às 18:29)

Fosse o Caramulo tão bom como é a Estrela a fabricar células, não teria problemas de trovoadas mais frequentes. No entanto, por vezes mais parece que a orografia do Caramulo impede e abranda as trovoadas.

Bom, essa célula de Oliveira do Hospital, esticou-se até aqui e parece estar a fragmentar-se. Notório o aumento das rajadas de vento.


----------



## invent (6 Jul 2017 às 18:30)

Temos trovoada por aqui.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 18:36)

que relâmpago há pouco e um enorme estrondo!
chove forte e feio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2017 às 18:39)

Boas...muitas nuvens em volta e de vez em quando ...sem chuva ,mas bom fresco a rolar ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2017 às 18:51)

Seria interessante formar-se um cluster de células, mas não sei se há hipótese, a sul as células estão a fraquejar:


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 19:02)

não parou ainda a trovoada, chuva moderada com chuva torrencial a espaços


----------



## Rafa111 (6 Jul 2017 às 19:03)

Até que enfim, já chove por aqui.
Para Viseu deve estar a esgalhar a dar com pau.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 19:04)




----------



## invent (6 Jul 2017 às 19:04)

Choveu forte e feio, agora cai granizo...


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2017 às 19:07)

Crescimento impressionante sobre Viseu e Penalva do Castelo. Aquela região produz sempre grandes bombas!





Entretanto chove por aqui com algum granizo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2017 às 19:15)

Já se vão desenvolvendo mammatus ao longo da bigorna deste complexo de células Viseu-Penalva!

Trovoada em aproximação!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 19:27)

Possível hook echo? 




@Orion?


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2017 às 19:29)

saraiva a 40 dias das vindimas... vamos ter prejuízos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2017 às 19:36)

Mais uma célula que só passou aqui de raspão. Entretanto ainda vai relampejando ao longe e os trovões são frequentes, mas acho que maioritariamente são relâmpagos intra-nuvem, porque só se vê clarões lá dentro.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 19:36)

de novo trovoada mesmo aqui por cima praticamente, trovões frequentes, chuva moderada
a luz já foi abaixo uma vez


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2017 às 19:38)

Chuva torrencial nos últimos 5 minutos!!!!
Desde as 18:30h ainda não parou de chover.


----------



## Rafa111 (6 Jul 2017 às 19:44)

E 


Tiagolco disse:


>


Aqui tens tiradas agora mesmo:





Sul da serra do Caramulo





Serra do caramulo





Serra da Estrela céu limpo


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 19:45)

trovões muito frequentes e bem perto
ainda se está a ouvir o barulho de um já começa o outro quase logo a seguir


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2017 às 19:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Já se vão desenvolvendo mammatus ao longo da bigorna deste complexo de células Viseu-Penalva!
> 
> Trovoada em aproximação!


Há possibilidade de publicares umas fotos dos mammatus??


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jul 2017 às 19:52)

k1d_16 disse:


> Há possibilidade de publicares umas fotos dos mammatus??



Estava mesmo a tratar disso agora, não são dos mais desenvolvidos, mas cá ficam:


----------



## k1d_16 (6 Jul 2017 às 19:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Estava mesmo a tratar disso agora, não são dos mais desenvolvidos, mas cá ficam:


Obrigado!!! Pena não ser mesmo aqueles bem desenvolvidos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2017 às 20:03)

Muitas ocorrências de inundações devido à forte precipitação.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 20:09)

bem qual inverno qual quê
chuva e trovoada desde as 17:30

não pára de chover com bastante intensidade, até faz fumo 
continua a trovoada tambem


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 20:11)

*Granizo e inundações no Norte e Centro de Portugal Mau-tempo provoca estragos em Miranda do Corvo, Lousã, Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Amares. *

O verão pode estar à porta mas, esta quinta-feira à tarde, o mau tempo que se faz sentir no Norte e Centro do País já causou estragos. Em Miranda do Corvo, Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Amares, há registo de dezenas de ocorrências, após se registar forte queda de granizo, chuva e ventos fortes. VIDEOQueda de granizo filmada em Amares Distrito de Braga afetado pelo amu tempo esta quinta-feira. Os bombeiros destas localidades respondem a pedidos de ajuda após queda de árvores e inundações.

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...no-norte-e-centro-de-portugal-veja-as-imagens

O site do IPMA, deve de estar muito congestionado, pois á página nem chega a abrir.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jul 2017 às 20:26)

Belo temporal esteve por Viseu. Como tinha visitas não pude apreciar convenientemente nem tirar fotos.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2017 às 21:13)

*Mau tempo: Chuva "impressionante" atravessou o distrito de Vila Real*
A chuva "muito forte" provocou estragos em pelo menos seis concelhos do distrito de Vila Real, com registo de várias inundações em casas particulares, comércios e arrastando terras e pedras para as estradas, afirmaram várias fontes à Lusa.

"Foi uma coisa impressionante, como eu nunca vi. Na vila chegamos a ter 15 centímetros de água nas ruas ", afirmou o presidente da Câmara de Mesão Frio, Alberto Pereira.

Esta tarde choveu com intensidade em pelo menos seis concelhos do distrito de Vila Real, nomeadamente Alijó, Sabrosa, Mesão Frio, Santa Marta de Penaguião, Vila Real e Vila Pouca de Aguiar.

Alberto Pereira foi para o terreno avaliar os estragos provocados pelo mau tempo e, segundo descreveu, "está tudo um pandemónio".
"Casas com água a entrar, estradas cortadas, está tudo muito complicado. Andamos com cerca de 10 equipas no terreno a ver o que podemos resolver", salientou.

O autarca falou em "estragos significativos", mas adiantou que só na sexta-feira é que conseguirá ter "a real dimensão do que aconteceu".

"Agora andamos a tentar resolver principalmente as estradas que são cortadas, a ajudar as pessoas a limpar as suas habitações. Tínhamos aqui um restaurante com água na sala e estamos a tentar resolver esses problemas", frisou.

Ao lado, no concelho de Santa Marta de Penaguião, as preocupações viram-se para a vinha da Região Demarcada do Douro devido à queda de granizo.

"Eram pedras do tamanho de cerejas. Caiu granizo durante cerca de 10 minutos mas com muita intensidade", afirmou o presidente da junta de Fontes, Hugo Sequeira.

O autarca disse que, neste momento, "ainda não há uma noção dos estragos", mas, adiantou que "os agricultores estão muito preocupados".

"Numa primeira impressão é muito mau", frisou.

Nesta freguesia, houve ainda registo de inundações em habitações e estradas condicionadas devido ao arrastamento de terras.

Em Sabrosa, registaram-se várias inundações no centro da vila, em casas e lojas comerciais. Há ainda relatos de queda de granizo e estragos em vinhas durienses.

No Pinhão, concelho de Alijó, o centro da vila foi afetado por uma enxurrada que arrastou terras para a principal avenida e provocou também inundações.

O segundo comandante distrital de operações de socorro de Vila Real, Manuel Borges Machado, disse que o mau tempo atingiu uma "área extensa" do distrito de Vila Real.

"Foi muita água num curto espaço de tempo", salientou.

A meio da tarde começou a chover com intensidade em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, onde também se contabilizaram inundações, danos em telhados e constrangimentos em estradas, e se verificaram arrastamentos de terras e pedras e se formaram lençóis de água.

A chuva, acompanhada de granizo e trovoada, foi descendo depois para o sul do distrito, provocando também ocorrências em Vila Real.

Nas estradas, na EN2 e na Autoestrada 24, houve momentos em que muitos automobilistas optaram por parar os veículos devido à fraca visibilidade provocada pela chuva e granizo.
http://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/mau-...ravessou-o-distrito-de-vila-real-8618721.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2017 às 22:04)

Boas...mais uma noite fresca...muito bom ...céu pouco nublado,com 18.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 27.1ºC.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 22:14)

por aqui foram quase 4h seguida de trovoada e muita chuva sem parar, por vezes torrencial
Amanhã sigo para a Figueira da Foz !


----------



## joselamego (6 Jul 2017 às 22:22)

Boa noite ,
Estou em Lamego , cheguei fim tarde....apanhei trovoada e chuva forte 
As ruas eram águas 
Temperatura atual de 16°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jul 2017 às 23:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fosse o Caramulo tão bom como é a Estrela a fabricar células, não teria problemas de trovoadas mais frequentes. No entanto, por vezes mais parece que a orografia do Caramulo impede e abranda as trovoadas.
> 
> Bom, essa célula de Oliveira do Hospital, esticou-se até aqui e parece estar a fragmentar-se. Notório o aumento das rajadas de vento.


A Estrela pode ser boa a fabricar células, mas também as "envia" direitinhas pelos flancos e sobre a Covilhã nada. Também se nota muitas vezes que células vindas de N ou NW esbarram na serra, tal como aconteceu hoje. Só para terem uma ideia hoje ao fim da tarde o céu estava quase limpo  .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2017 às 23:30)




----------



## joselamego (7 Jul 2017 às 01:53)

Temperatura atual de 15°C
A noite por Lamego 







































Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (7 Jul 2017 às 08:22)

Bajorious disse:


> A Estrela pode ser boa a fabricar células, mas também as "envia" direitinhas pelos flancos e sobre a Covilhã nada. Também se nota muitas vezes que células vindas de N ou NW esbarram na serra, tal como aconteceu hoje. Só para terem uma ideia hoje ao fim da tarde o céu estava quase limpo  .
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk





Sempre rodeados por células, parecia que estávamos num olho de uma tempestade, só calmaria, se não fosse a chuva forte durante 1 min. de manha diria que por aqui não se passou nada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2017 às 10:14)

Boas....sol quente pela manhã ,algumas nuvens ,com 23.4ºC.


----------



## Norther (7 Jul 2017 às 10:30)

Ou muito me engano ou Trás Montes pode ter mais trovoadas a tarde, pelas imagens satélite as células que andam pelo centro de Espanha estão virar nesse sentido.


----------



## joselamego (7 Jul 2017 às 11:02)

Bons dias,
O dia amanheceu com nevoeiro em Lamego , mínima de 14°C
Agora estão 19°C e abertas de sol 













Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2017 às 15:52)

Boas...começou aqui...fugiu tudo para sul ,com 27.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (7 Jul 2017 às 16:54)

Boas,
Às 15 h choveu , estava na serra meadas 
Agora céu nublado 
Máxima de 26,5°C
T.atual de 21°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2017 às 17:03)

Boas...chove bem com pingas grossas ,sem trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2017 às 17:20)

Boas...vai regando ,a rega do dia no meu jardim está feita ,com 20.9ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Jul 2017 às 17:23)

Depois de uma chuvada intensa com trovões entre orense e avin, é esta a vista desde a área de serviço de vila real


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2017 às 18:11)

Ainda não tinha reparado no grande acumulado em Zebreira entre as 12h e as 13h (UTC): *30mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2017 às 18:40)

Boas...já com sol ,com 21.7ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2017 às 21:36)

Boas...uma boa noite de verão,com 20.2ºC e brisa de NW.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 28.8ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (8 Jul 2017 às 10:54)

20.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2017 às 14:36)

Boas ...manhã limpa e de tarde mais nublado ,com 28.3ºC...sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2017 às 15:20)

Boas...vai apertando ,com 29.7ºC...sol em brasa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2017 às 16:50)

Boas...as nuvens a fugirem...aqui para o lado ,mais ventoso de SW,com 30.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2017 às 20:58)

Boas...céu limpo e alguma brisa a passar ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2017 às 22:15)

Boas...mais fresco...muito bom ,com 19.8ºC e vento de SW.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 30.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2017 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu limpo por aqui. O mesmo não terá acontecido na maior parte do país, esta manhã. 
Quase todo o país com nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## Serrano (9 Jul 2017 às 11:03)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 21.4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2017 às 12:22)

Boas...sem nuvens ,a temperatura já vai subindo,com 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2017 às 15:22)

Boas ....mais quente ,com 31.4ºC e algum vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2017 às 19:04)

Boas...o vento virou para NW e aumentou bastante ,fazer descer a temperatura ,com 25.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2017 às 20:50)

Boas...hoje brisa forte ,com 21.8ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2017 às 22:28)

Boas...mais fresco ,com 19.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 31.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2017 às 07:32)

Manhã de céu limpo, como já não tinha há muito.




Vista para ESE

Mínimas frescas na zona, *10/11ºC*
Tem sido um início de Julho agradável (29.2ºC/13.3ºC dentro da média, coisa rara nos últimos tempos), há que aproveitar estes últimos dias antes da canícula que se aproxima!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2017 às 12:40)

Boas ...a noite e a manhã foi fresco,agora já começou a aquecer ,vento de N toda a noite e continua ,com 27.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2017 às 14:52)

Boas ...nuvens altas a chegar,vento de momento a ficar mais fraco,com 29.7ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2017 às 16:03)

Boas ,as nuvens altas já passaram ,vento continua fraco,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2017 às 18:42)

Boas...o sol final de tarde muito quente ,sem vento,com 31.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2017 às 19:41)

Boas...o vento voltou e agora de NW...brisa já presente ,com 29.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2017 às 22:05)

Boas...mais fresco,brisa continua boa ,com 23.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 32.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2017 às 12:56)

Boas ...acabaram-se os dias normais de verão ,a partir de hoje só vejo dias de inferno ...só borralho .,com 31.8ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2017 às 14:12)

Boas ...está a ficar perigoso para a tarde ,com 32.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2017 às 15:14)

Boas...mais quente ,com 34.0ºC e algum vento NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2017 às 16:33)

Boas...mais quente ...abrasar o sol ,com 35.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2017 às 18:39)

Boas ...ainda está na hora perigosa ,vento de WNW...mas quente ,com 34.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2017 às 21:37)

Boas...hoje ainda está temperatura em alta,vento de NW com algum fresco,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2017 às 22:44)

Boas...vento de NW e com 25.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.2ºC / 36.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2017 às 12:36)

Boas ...chegou o inferno ...hoje é a doer ,e agora tenho que ir há rua  com 33.8ºC e um sol abrasador .


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jul 2017 às 13:10)

Céu limpo. Vento fraco. 31.9ºC e 28%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2017 às 13:21)

Boas...já de volta ,hoje a máxima na previsão é de 39.0ºC...vai a caminho ,com 35.6ºC ..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

Boas ...vai subindo...o inferno cada vez é maior lá fora ,com 37.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2017 às 16:14)

Boas ...está chocante lá fora ,com 38.5ºC e ar quente a mexer .


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2017 às 16:15)

*34.7ºC*, segundo um sensor do lidl que por aqui encontrei.
Céu limpo, vento quase nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2017 às 16:59)

Boas ...já chegou há máxima prevista,com 39.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2017 às 17:22)

*34.6ºC*, já em queda lenta, depois de ter ido aos *35ºC*


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2017 às 17:55)

Temperatura em queda rápida, *32.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2017 às 18:10)

Boas ...por aqui ainda ferve ,com 39.0ºC .


----------



## JCARL (12 Jul 2017 às 18:39)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...por aqui ainda ferve ,com 39.0ºC .


Aqui já deixou de ferver a partir das 17:11, com 46,38 º C secou!, agora já só vai com


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2017 às 19:28)

Boas ...é só ar quente ,com 38.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2017 às 22:01)

Boas...ainda em alta,com 30.7ºC .


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2017 às 22:26)

*23.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2017 às 22:35)

Boas...o vento a ficar mais fraco ,com 29.5ºC...custa a descer .

Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 39.4ºC


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jul 2017 às 01:15)

27.8ºC e 27%hr. Noite amena portanto.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2017 às 10:02)

26.7°C, céu limpo, vento nulo.
Mínima: 17.7°C


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2017 às 10:47)

JCARL disse:


> Aqui já deixou de ferver a partir das 17:11, com 46,38 º C secou!, agora já só vai com



*46ºC*? 

Atenção, esse valor está muito provavelmente inflacionado.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2017 às 11:02)

*30ºC
*
Tenho reparado que nestes dias muito quentes Viseu atinge os 30ºC mais cedo que todas as outras localidades a norte do Mondego, mesmo que depois a máxima do dia seja 3 a 5ºC menos quente que Pinhão ou Mirandela.

Ambas as estações do ipma de Viseu seguiam nos 28.7ºC às 10h, bem mais quentes que todas as outras(exceptuando Nelas, também nas redondezas)


----------



## JCARL (13 Jul 2017 às 11:42)

MSantos disse:


> *46ºC*?
> 
> Atenção, esse valor está muito provavelmente inflacionado.



Os 46,38 foram registados por uma EMA particular, instalada na zona da baixa de Vila Velha de Ródão (vales da Ribeira do Açafal e da Ribeira do Lucriz) (+- 112,00 m de altitude), que pela sua forma é uma autêntica cova, e cujo resultado no verão, é ser um verdadeiro caldeirão. As formações rochosas a Oeste impedem a entrada de ar mais fresco. Um verdadeiro inferno no Verão.
De qualquer forma, os valores para a zona serão validados por outra EMA existente, que é da DRAPC, e colocada noutro local do vale (num cabeço a +- 150 metros de altitude).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2017 às 12:57)

Boas ,sufoco ,noite e dia só com ar quente ,miníma 25.7ºC  e de momento 37.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2017 às 12:59)

*33.5ºC*
Já estavam 34.2ºC em Viseu(cidade) ao meio-dia  temperatura muitíssimo invulgar para uma hora tão prematura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2017 às 14:06)

Boas ...parece o inferno ,com 39.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2017 às 15:00)

Boas ...já com uns abrasadores 40.1ºC ,algumas nuvens de .


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2017 às 16:10)

*36.8ºC*
Já esteve nos* 37.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2017 às 16:24)

Boas...o ar está um sufoco ,vento de WNW muito quente...abrasa tudo ,com 40.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2017 às 16:47)

Levantou-se algum vento na última hora, temperatura em franca queda *35.7ºC*


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2017 às 18:16)

*33.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2017 às 19:07)

Boas ...ainda está tudo a ferver ,com 38.1ºC e ar quente .


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2017 às 19:52)

Praticamente 9 horas depois , a temperatura volta aos *30ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2017 às 22:26)

Boas...ainda dura ,com 29.7ºC e vento de NW quente.

Dados de hoje 25.7ºC / 40.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2017 às 22:36)

A noite já segue agradável por aqui.
*22ºC *e corre uma ligeira aragem!!!


----------



## Fil (14 Jul 2017 às 00:22)

Máxima de 35,8ºC por aqui.

Agora 21,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2017 às 07:49)

Noite mais fresca que a de ontem, mínima de *15.6ºC*

Por agora *19.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2017 às 09:14)

Boas ....nova dose ,já vai nos 30.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2017 às 12:08)

Boas ...braseiro continua a trabalhar ,só no escuro ,com 36.0ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2017 às 13:15)

*32.5ºC *

Ontem nem as Penhas Douradas escaparam aos 30ºC* 




*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2017 às 14:01)

Boas ,mau ,com 38.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2017 às 15:28)

Temperatura estabilizada nos* 35.8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (14 Jul 2017 às 16:38)

A partir de amanhã, estarei a reportar de Idanha-a-nova. Vou lá passar 2 ou 3 duas, espero que o calor não me massacre muito .

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2017 às 16:42)

Boas ...pior ,com 39.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2017 às 17:01)

*35.4ºC*, após máxima de *36.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2017 às 18:07)

Boas...hora perigosa ,com 38.6ºC e vento de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2017 às 22:49)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta,vento de NW a ficar mais fraco,com 27.6ºC .

Dados de hoje 24.1ºC / 39.6ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (14 Jul 2017 às 23:26)

30.1ºC e 23%hr. 

Mesmo assim graças ao vento de NW o fumo do incêndio do Paúl não veio parar à cidade. Respira-se bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2017 às 10:53)

Boas ...mais um dia de tortura ...não se pode mais com ele ,com 30.5ºC .


----------



## Serrano (15 Jul 2017 às 11:00)

23.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2017 às 15:28)

Boas cheguei agora da rua ,parece o deserto ,sol e o ar...quente e seco ,com 37.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2017 às 16:16)

Mais um dia quentíssimo
*36.3ºC* por agora, ainda a subir.
A mínima foi bem alta, *19ºC*

Esta sucessão de dias acima dos 35ºC, com sol impiedoso do nascer ao pôr do mesmo, chega a ser massacrante.
Um dia ainda se aguenta, mas já começa a pesar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2017 às 17:08)

Boas ....afinal o inferno existe ...não fiz mal a ninguem ,com 38.5ºC .


----------



## criz0r (15 Jul 2017 às 17:19)

Boas,

Acabadinho de chegar a Idanha-a-nova.

Estou literalmente a destilar, passei pela freguesia do Ladoeiro onde decorre o festival da melância e o meu termometro da Auriol marcava 41,5 graus. 

Insuportável o valor por estes lados.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (15 Jul 2017 às 17:32)

Por aqui está assim 







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2017 às 18:52)

Boas continua de inferno ,já não há paciênçia ,com 36.9ºC.


----------



## criz0r (15 Jul 2017 às 19:56)

38 graus ainda por Idanha, praticamente às 20h. Vai ser uma bela noite vai..

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2017 às 20:04)

Boas ...só ar quente a circular ,com 35.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2017 às 21:54)

Boas ...só ar quente em circulação ,com 30.1ºC e a casa num forno,não há AC e ventoinhas que resistem ...hoje vou dormir na balheira com agua a meio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2017 às 23:24)

Boas ...tudo quente ,com 27.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 38.6ºC .


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2017 às 23:32)

Hoje até a noite está desagradavelmene quente, ainda *24ºC*.
Máxima: *37.2ºC*
O quarto está próximo dos 30ºC!!!
Basta virem duas noites menos frescas que a casa tem logo dificuldade em arrefecer


----------



## criz0r (16 Jul 2017 às 00:30)

Boas noites,

27,5ºC por Idanha-a-Nova e se não fosse o vento de SO a aparecer, estaria à volta dos 30ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2017 às 10:45)

Boas ...hoje parece mais fresco ...hoje ainda não chegou aos trinta ,com 29.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (16 Jul 2017 às 10:58)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 24.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2017 às 11:37)

Boas ...vai subindo mais devagar...já algum ,com 31.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2017 às 12:03)

Mais um dia quente a caminho, *30.2ºC*
Mínima: *17.1ºC
*
Viseu(cidade) chega a meio do mês com a Tmax bem acima da média *31.7ºC */ *13.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2017 às 15:44)

Boas ...o gajo lá de cima está apertar ,nunca mais me livre dele ,com 37.4ºC...sufoco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2017 às 17:19)

Boas ...não há melhoras ,com 37.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2017 às 19:19)

Boas ...ainda só ar quente em ciculação...porra  ,isto nunca mais muda...precisa-se fresco ...muito fresco ,com 35.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2017 às 20:32)

O dia mais quente do mês por aqui. 37,4ºC de máxima no IPMA. 

Os meus extremos de hoje: 20,8ºC / 35,3ºC 

Por agora algumas nuvens do incêndio de Mirandela e ainda 32,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2017 às 22:13)

Boas ...vento de NW pouco fresco ,ainda com 28.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2017 às 23:05)

Boas ...vai devagar ...ainda só vai nos 27.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 37.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2017 às 16:22)

Boas ...mais um dia de inferno ...não dá descanso ,com 36.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2017 às 19:19)

Boas ... continua o sufoco ...ar quente ,com 34.9ºC e vento quente de SWW .


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2017 às 22:03)

Noite bem mais fresca que as anteriores, já vai nos 20ºC.
Os próximos 3 dias prometem temperaturas agradáveis , depois de 7 dias consecutivos de máximas acima dos 32ºC (5 deles acima dos 35ºC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2017 às 22:52)

Boas...brisa de NW a querer ficar fraca ,temperatura ainda em alta ,com 27.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.3ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## Norther (18 Jul 2017 às 12:59)

Boas tardes, hoje o dia esta bem mais fresco, graças a Deus, neste momento o céu esta com algumas nuvens, que parece estarem a largar algo, vê-se uma espécie de cortina por baixo delas, com uma temperatura que ronda os 29ºC e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jul 2017 às 13:01)

Finalmente ar respirável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2017 às 13:51)

Boas...finalmente algum fresco ...parece que vai dar uns dias de descanso ,com 29.0ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2017 às 15:36)

Boas...o dia a ficar mais arejado ,com 30.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 17:00)

Dia de sol e céu azul mas bem mais fresco em comparação aos ultimos dias. Algum vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2017 às 19:04)

Boas...sem sol,a final de tarde a ficar bem arejada ,com 27.8ºC...hoje já se vê a descer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2017 às 21:46)

Boas ...finalmente um noite que dá para arejar a casa ...tudo aberto,já se nota mais fresco ,com 21.9ºC...há quanto não via uma temperaturas destas a esta hora .


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2017 às 22:37)

Por aqui também se sentiu algum arrefecimento na tarde de hoje. Ontem, pelas 20h, ainda 30ºC e hoje já só 25ºC.
Agora já anda pelos 20ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2017 às 22:59)

Boas...mais fresco na rua e em casa ,e uns saudaveis 20.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 31.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2017 às 23:28)

Hoje, no final da tarde.










19ºC por agora.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jul 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

De volta ao Fórum, depois de alguns dias passados na região de Idanha-a-Nova, dias esses em que desde que lá estive a temperatura nunca foi abaixo dos 25ºC. Impressionante.
A destacar, a belíssima e rica Paisagem natural desta zona desde a fauna, flora e até no aspecto geológico que foi o que mais me surpreendeu.
Porém, a partir de Montargil o cenário a nível das bacias hidrográficas era francamente desolador, principalmente no que diz respeito ao Tejo e ao Pônsul seu afluente.
Aqui ficam duas fotos do Rio Pônsul em Idanha-a-Velha, para se ter uma noção da situação grave de seca em que nos encontramos,





















Aproveito também, para deixar as fotos de duas estações Meteorológicas exactamente iguais que encontrei em Penha Garcia e em Idanha-a-Velha, fiquei extremamente curioso pela sua origem ,uma vez que o painel de informação não se referia ao IPMA nem ao Município em si.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2017 às 17:45)

Boas...o dia continua bem arejado,casa mais fresca ,belo dia de verão...apesar de o sol ser bem quente ,com 27.4ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2017 às 17:50)

Depois de mais um período muito quente, com 6 dias consecutivos de máxima superior a 35ºC, hoje pouco passou de 25ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2017 às 20:19)

Temperatura bem fresca já, *18.6ºC* 
Máxima: *24ºC*
Mínima: *13.6ºC *(até agora)

Chuviscou meia hora por volta das 11h e chuva fraca durante outra meia-hora por volta das 14h, deve ter acumulado 1mm.
O sol apareceu apenas ao fim da tarde, ainda que tímido e por entre as nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2017 às 20:21)

Boas...final de tarde muito feliz ...boa frescura natural ,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2017 às 22:28)

Boas...mais uma noite fresca ,com 19.0ºC...muito bom .

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 27.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Jul 2017 às 00:29)

20.6ºC e 58%hr.

Mais fresco na rua mas em casa continua quente..


----------



## Bajorious (20 Jul 2017 às 01:29)

19.6°C e 62%hr. Vai descendo..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2017 às 10:19)

Mínima  bem fresquinha, desceu aos *9ºC*
Por agora céu muito nublado, sem vento e estão *15.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2017 às 10:20)

Bons dias ...céu limpo com ambiente ainda agradavel na rua ,com 21.1ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2017 às 14:37)

Boas ...sol quente ...o que vale é o vento de WNW ,com 27.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2017 às 16:55)

Boas...com a chegada de nuvens altas e com o sol meio entremeado ...ambiente ficou meio abafado,com 28.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2017 às 19:28)

Boas...brisa de NW já a correr ,com 23.7ºC...bem bom .


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2017 às 22:49)

Um dia fresco passado nas montanhas.















Os meus extremos de hoje: 12ºC / 27ºC

A noite segue fresca, 19ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2017 às 23:00)

Boas...noite fesca refrescada com a brisa de NW ,com uns saudaveis 18.0ºC  .

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 29.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2017 às 23:47)

Dia bem agradável, o  único senão foi o vento ter soprado moderado a forte durante partes da tarde,  máxima de* 25.1ºC*

Esta noite segue ainda mais fresca que a de ontem a esta hora, *13.3ºC*


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2017 às 07:37)

*9ºC *e nevoeiro, estou no limite Norte do mesmo pelos vistos






Mínima: *8.2ºC *(7.4ºC no aeródromo)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2017 às 10:32)

Boas ...sol e ainda uma ligeira brisa,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2017 às 10:32)

Já se dissipou quase todo o nevoeiro, neste momento encontra-se restrito à zona de Nelas, Seia, Oliveira do Hospital, em volta do vale do Mondego.
Está ainda bem fresquinho à sombra, apenas *15.1ºC *


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2017 às 12:03)

*18.8ºC*
Aqui há uns dias por esta hora, já passava dos 30ºC!!!


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2017 às 14:32)

Hoje dá gosto vir actualizar a temperatura, *22.5ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado, céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2017 às 15:51)

Boas ...limpo e sol mais quente ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2017 às 19:35)

Boas...brisa já presente e em força...gosto muita dela ao fim da tarde por estas paragens ...ajuda a varrer o ar quente ,com 25.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jul 2017 às 20:43)

Por Lamego , brisa a dar frescura 
Temperatura atual de 19°C








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jul 2017 às 21:07)

Boas...boa frescura ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jul 2017 às 23:34)

Fresco , 16°C atuais 












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2017 às 08:57)

*12.4ºC* e  céu limpo
Mais uma mínima fresca, *8.8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (22 Jul 2017 às 09:56)

Bons dias,
Mínima de 13°C
Atual de 18,5°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2017 às 10:37)

Hoje o fresco não vai durar até tão tarde.
Temperatura em rápida subida, 17.3°C


----------



## Serrano (22 Jul 2017 às 11:17)

19.8°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a reinar...


----------



## Nickname (22 Jul 2017 às 12:05)

*20.8ºC*
Alguma nebulosidade a Oeste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2017 às 15:07)

Boas ...dia mais quente ,com 30.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 15.3ºC / 29.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2017 às 19:11)

Boas...a brisa já a trabalhar ,com 28.4ºC...já vai varrendo o ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jul 2017 às 22:54)

Boas...brisa mas mais fraca ,com 21.5ºC...vai descendo.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 31.8ºC .


----------



## Serrano (23 Jul 2017 às 10:50)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 20.5°C.


----------



## panda (23 Jul 2017 às 17:10)

Boas...Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura 33.1ºC


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jul 2017 às 22:51)

Boas. Vento moderado a forte faz descer a temperatura para uns 23.1°C. Humidade relativa a 53%.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jul 2017 às 23:29)

Boas...hoje mais quente e a brisa aparecer em força ao final da tarde ,o vento a virar para N e a ficar mais fraco ,com 23.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.9ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## Norther (26 Jul 2017 às 13:25)

Hoje vai ser um dia bem quente, neste momento estão 32ºC com lestada.


----------



## Z13 (26 Jul 2017 às 15:43)

As noites ainda vão sendo relativamente frescas (min de 13,4ºC) mas as tardes já regressaram a valores bem acima dos 30ºC
*33,2ºC* actuais


----------



## panda (26 Jul 2017 às 17:37)

Boas...Temperatura nos 35ºC, vento fraco de NE


----------



## Norther (27 Jul 2017 às 15:40)




----------



## Serrano (29 Jul 2017 às 10:54)

23.8° no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Jul 2017 às 00:19)

25.5°C e 41%hr. Noite fresquinha mas em casa está quente..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (30 Jul 2017 às 10:40)

Manhã ligeiramente mais fresca no Sarzedo... 21.1°C!


----------



## huguh (30 Jul 2017 às 22:21)

ventania enorme por aqui desde o fim da tarde!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2017 às 22:27)

Boas ...de regresso hás terras quentes ...e até veio o fresco atrás de mim ...da praia para o interior ,com 20.4ºC e boa brisa para refrescar a casa ...a casa estava um forno.


----------



## keipha (31 Jul 2017 às 08:00)

Bom dia. Por aqui já caíram umas pingas e vem mais a caminho 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (31 Jul 2017 às 08:47)

*13.6ºC*
Chuva fraca nos últimos 10 minutos


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2017 às 10:13)

Por aqui vai estando assim.






18ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2017 às 10:28)

Boas ...hoje mais fresco ,com 23.3ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2017 às 14:25)

Boas...nublado e alguma brisa a correr ,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Jul 2017 às 15:39)

Por aqui nublado, ja cairam uns pingos grossos mas nada de especial. Pelo radar ha uma lingua de precipitação a varrer agora o centro..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (31 Jul 2017 às 16:23)

Está bem fresco lá fora, nos 20ºC.. 

Já choveu 2 vezes, da primeira ainda molhou o chão com pingos mais grossos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2017 às 16:32)

Boas...maraviha este fresco natural ,com 19.2ºC e alguns pingos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2017 às 19:07)

Boas...continua a frescura total ,nublado e com 21.8ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2017 às 22:12)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e brisa a correr ,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 29.2ºC.

De chuva este mês 5.0mm.


----------

